# E-PRANCE Pour Over Coffee Filter



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Thinking of getting this for the in-laws.

Anyone tried it yet?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/E-PRANCE-Dripper-Paperless-Permanent-Stainless/dp/B01G4TWE7M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1481565599&sr=8-3&keywords=V60+2+cup


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

No but looks decent enough for the price.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I've just pulled the trigger on one.

Just seen they do milk frothing jug type pouring kettles for £7.99 also! Unfortunately, arrival date could potentially be after Xmas









https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kettle-Mini-cup-Bracket-Teflon-Stainless/dp/B01LXAHZ52/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1481588188&sr=8-3&keywords=pouring+kettle

This combo however makes a nice cheap setup for work (if you have a grinder of course).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Milanski said:


> I've just pulled the trigger on one.
> 
> Just seen they do milk frothing jug type pouring kettles for £7.99 also! Unfortunately, arrival date could potentially be after Xmas
> 
> ...


Pouring kettle has no lid.


----------



## mozbud (Jul 28, 2015)

I got one a couple of months ago, haven't used it much but seems OK, been waiting to get a drip kettle which I'm getting for Christmas.


----------



## Chriswrighto (Dec 14, 2016)

Been looking at this myself - think I'll go for it.

I can't find it right now, but there is a video somewhere showing it in use.


----------

